# [SOLVED] problem z portage

## hazan

po wydaniu emerge alsa-tools pojawia sie taki blad

```

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

ebuild / x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4 merge depends on

   ebuild / dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1 merge (hard)

ebuild / media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r1 merge depends on

   ebuild / dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1 merge (hard)

ebuild / dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1 merge depends on

   ebuild / media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r1 merge (hard)

ebuild / x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 merge depends on

   ebuild / x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4 merge (hard)

   ebuild / x11-libs/pango-1.14.7 merge (hard)

ebuild / x11-libs/pango-1.14.7 merge depends on

   ebuild / x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4 merge (hard)

ebuild / media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.13 merge depends on

   ebuild / x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 merge (hard)

```

pozdro   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: Last edited by hazan on Mon Nov 13, 2006 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

`emerge` nie obsługuje jeszcze cyklicznych zależności. Niektóre pakiety będziesz musiał zainstalować 2 razy.

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -ptv alsa-tools
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## hazan

to samo wyskakuje 

dodam ze u kolegi jest wszystko ok 

a jak np. wpisze "emerge python" to jest wszystko ok

----------

## Arfrever

 *hazan wrote:*   

> dodam ze u kolegi jest wszystko ok

 

Bo zdarzyło mu się wcześniej część już zainstalować jako zależności innego pakietu.

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge -ptv cairo

emerge -ptv libsdl

emerge -ptv DirectFB

emerge -ptv gtk+

emerge -ptv pango
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## hazan

1. kolega ma ten sam system ( ja mu go instalowalem 2 dni temu ) ten same config make.conf i kernel 

u niego dziala, rano  sprawdzilem

2. narazie pracuje wlaczylem emerge --regen moze to pomoze 

niewiem czy ale moze ze po wpisaniu komedy emerge --sync  po ktorej mi wyskoczy jakis blad z cache i zaleznosciami 

P.S.

jak skonczy to napisze czy pomoglo

----------

## hazan

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  nic nie pomoglo 

jakies inne propozycje

----------

## Belliash

jakis?

myslisz ze tu wrozki pracuja?

konkrety...

jaki blad?

pokaz make.conf

i kolega wyzej prosil zebys tez podal jakies info...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hazan

blad jest opisany w pierwszym poscie ( teraz przy wszystkich pakietach sie rozwala )

make.conf

```

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -msse2 -msse -mmmx -m3dnow "

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

LANGUAGE="48"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache collision-project  prelink autoconfig distlocks  sfperms sandbox parallel-fetch confcache fixpackages splitdebug"

CCACHE_SIZE="1G"

CCACHE_DIR=/var/tmp/ccache

USE="  3dnow a52 aac aalib  acpi afs aim alsa apache2 apm  audiofile bash-completion bzip2 berkdb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr clamav cracklib cairo crypt cups curl dbus  dga  dri directfb dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dts encode exif fam ffmpeg flac  flatfile ftp gif glut gmp gnome gnutls  gpm graphviz gtk  gtk2 gtkhtml guile  hal hardened iconv icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber jack joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas  lm_sensors multilib  mikmod  mmx mp3 mpeg multilib mplayer ncurses nls nsplugin nptl ogg openal opengl oscar oss  pdf  perl png python qt3  qt4 quicktime scanner sdl selinux sndfile sox speex spell sse sse2 see3 ssl symlink tcl tcltk tcpd  tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l videos vorbis win32codecs wxwindows X Xaw3d xml  xmms xosd xv xvd zlib "

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CLEAN_DELAY="2"

INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARD="nvidia nv vesa fbdev vga"

ALSA_CARD="via82xx"

PORT_ENOTICE_DIR=/var/tmp/enotice/

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/tmp/enotice/"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

PKGDIR="/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/package.banned"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/  http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

```

emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18.2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18.2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Last Sync: Sat, 04 Nov 2006 01:47:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -msse2 -msse -mmmx -m3dnow "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -msse2 -msse -mmmx -m3dnow "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg ccache collision-project confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/  http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/package.banned"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acpi aim alsa apache2 apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dga directfb dlloader dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc encode exif fam ffmpeg flac flatfile fortran ftp gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gnutls gpm graphviz gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal hardened iconv icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kehiddenvisibility kernel_linux libg++ linguas_pl lm_sensors mikmod mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl oscar oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl see3 session sndfile sox speex spell spl ssl symlink tcl tcltk tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU v4l video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i810 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo videos vorbis wxwindows xml xorg xosd xv xvd zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS

```

----------

## Belliash

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache collision-project  prelink autoconfig distlocks  sfperms sandbox parallel-fetch confcache fixpackages splitdebug" 

wiesz chociaz do czego to sluzy?

btw. nie ma takiego ficzersa jak prelink ;]

imho wywal collision-protect i sprawdz  :Wink: 

btw: nie widze w 1 poscie bledu zwiazanego z cache...

----------

## hazan

co ty mnie z glupka masz ,

jak pisalem make.conf to musialem wiedziec co pisze 

'collision-protect to że pakiet nie nadpisze plików, które nie należą do niego"

tez próbowalem  i nic 

a blad z cache wywalilo mi jak dalem emerge --sync

Pozdro

od raku: ORT!!!

----------

## Belliash

noo i nigdzie nie widze co to za blad  :Wink: 

a pisales ze jest w 1 poscie... nie rob ze mnie idioty albo sam se radz koles  :Razz: 

i nie rozumiem po co ci tele ficzersow?

buildpkg? a co przenosisz pakiety na innego kompa?

ccache? moze rozpieprzac binarki

collision-protect? malo przydatne

prelink? nie ma czegos takiego!

fixpackages? jak pobierze uszkodzony pakiet to i tak go raczej nie naprawi, przynajmniej u mnie nie potrafil

splitdebug? nawet nie wiem do czego to ale jak widze debug to mi sie rzygac chce   :Twisted Evil: 

-- argasek edit (ort, 'ż' to jest w padu-padu, co do reszty Raku już upomniał...)

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

EATURES="sandbox -ccache parallel-fetch digest"

```

ja mam tyle i wystarczy  :Wink:  a defaultowe i tak sobei portage powłącza:D 

btw - co za dużo to nie zdrowo:D (np flag athlon64 włącza wszystki które wpisałes oprócz -msse3 i wiadomo -O2 i pipe /nie mówiąc ze na chost x86_64 -match=k8/athlon64 jest defaultowo i nawet tej flagi nie trzeba wpisywac/, ale to już twoja sprawa), nie o to chodzi ze mamy cie za głupka ale spróbuj np moje i zobacz czy sie skompiluje. a bład powiniem sie zaczynac od polecenia które wydałeś a nei od calcucating dependacies.

----------

## Belliash

a tak strzele...

masz w features ccache i confcache ale zadnego nie masz zainstalowanego wiec po co Ci to?

i nie zgrywaj cfaniaczka ze wiesz co robisz bo tu Cie mam koles  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present] 

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]
```

LOL - wczesniej sie nei wczytałem  :Very Happy: , nie ma jak to wpisac wszystko z co sie da a potem takie posty pisac i się sprzeczac  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> a tak strzele...
> 
> masz w features ccache i confcache ale zadnego nie masz zainstalowanego wiec po co Ci to?
> 
> i nie zgrywaj cfaniaczka ze wiesz co robisz bo tu Cie mam koles 

 

Morpheouss: Mozesz lekko spasować? Agresję wyładowuj  na mamie, tacie, nauczycielu, koleżance w szkole, ale nie na tym forum...

----------

## Arfrever

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pokaż wyniki:
> 
> ```
> emerge -ptv cairo
> 
> ...

 

Trzeba było pokazać.

Niepotrzebnie się poświęciłem i przeglądnąłem ebuildy:

"cairo-1.2.4.ebuild":

```
RDEPEND="(...)

   directfb? ( >=dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.24 )

   (...)"
```

"libsdl-1.2.11-r1.ebuild":

```
RDEPEND="(...)

   directfb? ( >=dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.19 )

   (...)"
```

"DirectFB-0.9.25.1.ebuild":

```
DEPEND="sdl? ( media-libs/libsdl )

   (...)"
```

"gtk+-2.10.6.ebuild":

```
RDEPEND="(...)

   >=x11-libs/pango-1.12.0

   (...)

   >=x11-libs/cairo-1.2.0

   (...)"
```

"pango-1.14.7.ebuild":

```
RDEPEND="(...)

   >=x11-libs/cairo-1.2.2"
```

"alsa-tools-1.0.13.ebuild":

```
RDEPEND="(...)

   gtk? ( =x11-libs/gtk+-2* )"
```

Zainstaluj najpierw DirectFB bez obsługi SDL, następnie Cairo, następnie SDL, następnie DirectFB z obsługą SDL, następnie Pango, następnie GTK+ 2.* itd.

```
USE="-sdl" emerge -atv1 DirectFB

emerge -atv1 cairo libsdl

emerge -atv1 DirectFB gtk+

emerge -atv alsa-tools
```

Przed zadaniem kolejnych podobnych pytań przeczytaj:

```
man ebuild

man 5 ebuild

man info

info bash
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## hazan

juz jakos sobie poradzilem   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

sory Morpheouss ,ale po kilku godzinach meczenia kazdego by kur.... wziela 

sory  tez wszystkim 

P.S.

moze ekspertem nie jestem ale swoje juz wiem ale to i tak dzieki za pomoc 

Pozdro

----------

## argasek

@hazan: łaskawie przeczytaj punkt 9. i 10. apelu, a najlepiej pozostałe też...

----------

## hazan

Odp: 

najpierw zrobilem jak Arfrever powiedzial 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zainstaluj najpierw DirectFB bez obsługi SDL, następnie Cairo, następnie SDL, następnie DirectFB z obsługą SDL, następnie Pango, następnie GTK+ 2.* itd. Kod:
> 
> USE="-sdl" emerge -atv1 DirectFB 
> ...

 

i tu juz wszystko bylo oki

ale ten sam problem wystapil przy serwerze wydruku i qt3

zainstalowalem cups bez qt 

zainstalowalem qt3 z obsluga cups 

zainstalowaem cups z obsluga qt3

```

USE="-qt3" emerge cups

emerge qt3 

emerge -uN cups

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *hazan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge qt3
> ```
> ...

 

Nie ma pakietu "qt3", zainstalowałeś raczej "qt:3", "=qt-3*", "<qt-4*" lub coś podobnego (Być może jako zależność).

 *hazan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="-qt3" emerge cups
> ```
> ...

 

To dopisało "net-print/cups" do pliku "/var/lib/portage/world". Wątpię, żebyś chciał mieć pakiet "cups" dołączony do zestawu "world" obejmującego pakiety, których instalację eksplicytnie zażądano, więc radzę usunięcie "net-print/cups" z pliku "/var/lib/portage/world".

Następnie można posortować tamtejsze wpisy:

```
sort /var/lib/portage/world > /root/world

mv /root/world /var/lib/portage
```

Poczytaj w `man emerge` o opcji "-1" / "--oneshot". Tej opcji nie należy używać tylko przy instalowaniu nowych pakietów, których jakakolwiek wersja nie jest zainstalowana.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

